# Mantis comic



## Rick (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought it was worth posting:


----------



## batsofchaos (Feb 10, 2010)

Heehee, awesome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahahahhahahahah men!


----------



## sufistic (Feb 10, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## ismart (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats cute! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 10, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Opivy (Feb 10, 2010)

Awhh! He's got a little bow tie on!


----------



## hierodula (Feb 11, 2010)

^_^ :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cute!  But \so far as I know, it's the bride's family that pays for the caterer. Maybe things are different in mantis culture?  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 11, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2010)

Did u see the one for today? :}


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2010)

The Far Side from Gary Larson also have some funny comics about praying mantis too.... very funny.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did u see the one for today? :}


Nope. Is it related?

I agree Yen. The Far Side is the best comic ever. Too bad they don't run it anymore.


----------



## batsofchaos (Feb 11, 2010)

Mother Goose and Grimm has some online presense; today's comic is available here: http://www.grimmy.com/


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

funny! I miss the Far Side too  



batsofchaos said:


> Mother Goose and Grimm has some online presense; today's comic is available here: http://www.grimmy.com/


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2010)

haha, there were three altogether, your missing the second one!


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol awesome! Thanks for posting the followup one.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha!! can't wait for the next strip..... hopefully it is still mantis related


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, there were three altogether, your missing the second one!


  Oops!







Yeah, I hope there are more!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> I agree Yen. The Far Side is the best comic ever. Too bad they don't run it anymore.


HAha, i always read the far side on the back of the nwaspaper.. loved it.

Now we've got something called "the argyle sweater".


----------



## batsofchaos (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2010)

hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2010)

batsofchaos said:


>


Yep. Saw that in the paper today. :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgot to post the last one that I saw in the paper last week:


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 20, 2010)

I found a PG-13 type video that has a brief moment of praying mantises and is thus related... lol


----------



## revmdn (Feb 20, 2010)

This all is very funny.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 22, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> I found a PG-13 type video that has a brief moment of praying mantises and is thus related... lol


I died laughing at that one :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Forgot to post the last one that I saw in the paper last week:


That was funny :lol: The black one looks like baby ant mantis


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 25, 2010)

the movie was really funny.


----------

